# Any pet pet peeves? :-p



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Alright, lately, I have noticed something. I live in Durango and it is a) a huge lab down and b) a huge mutt/rescue town. We live near Indian reservations and while its a stereotype, these people throw their dogs out on the street unneutered or spayed and they reproduce and just aren't cared for and loads end up in shelters, so everyone here has a rescue. And its not uncommon for a rescue to go in and out of shelters, but when people got them, they make it painfully clear "*Oh, I rescuuuued her/him*".

Rescuing a dog is a wonderful thing, don't get me wrong, but I am so. so. sick. of someone finding out I paid for my chihuahuas and giving me a lecture on how I should have rescued a dog. :-/

Its like people here see no value for a purebred dog...they act as if its a waste to have them. So...heh...this is my major pet peeve when it comes to my pets. 

Do you have any?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

My pet peeve is the stereotype for Chi's round here.. there are few and far between i also live a in a bit Lab town.. sorry a big Chocolate lab town.. theres loads everywhere.. massive things that knock me flying in the park.. anyway today an older couple were ooing and ahhing at Daisy cooochy coo come here little dog and she goes up tail wagging like mad ears back and the man jumps back and goes oh oh oh oh does she bite EEEEK and i was like huh you just basically told my dog to come say hello.. anyway i said no she doesn't the only thing she may do is lick you to death and he went well you know all these little dogs bite.. Needless to say i walked off

I always get told that she's got a great temperement and she has but its the bit that comes after when its she's got a great temperement for a chihuahua and that bothers me because not all chihuahuas are snappy yappy little dogs


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily doesn't yap and would never bite stupid people they have no idea about dogs.Gas man once said to me "oh thery are worse than a big dog they go for your ankles,had to say to him yes but a big dog could have your throat which one do you want ?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> My pet peeve is the stereotype for Chi's round here.. there are few and far between i also live a in a bit Lab town.. sorry a big Chocolate lab town.. theres loads everywhere.. massive things that knock me flying in the park.. anyway today an older couple were ooing and ahhing at Daisy cooochy coo come here little dog and she goes up tail wagging like mad ears back and the man jumps back and goes oh oh oh oh does she bite EEEEK and i was like huh you just basically told my dog to come say hello.. anyway i said no she doesn't the only thing she may do is lick you to death and he went well you know all these little dogs bite.. Needless to say i walked off
> 
> I always get told that she's got a great temperement and she has but its the bit that comes after when its she's got a great temperement for a chihuahua and that bothers me because not all chihuahuas are snappy yappy little dogs


Oh I hate this too! Granted Oakley is not friendly, but she is *NOT* yippy and she does *NOT* bite people (she's been known to pop a large dog or two on the nose, but they should screw off!). Trigger is as friendly and sweet as all get out because we've had the chance to socialize properly and we think Bryco will be too as we met the parents and their temperaments were great. Laurel is kinda stereotypical though, wont freaking shut up, haha, and barks like the world is ending (we've started really working to correct that in her though). People make me so grumpy. I'm having a grumpy day so this post comes from that!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

michele said:


> Lily doesn't yap and would never bite stupid people they have no idea about dogs.Gas man once said to me "oh thery are worse than a big dog they go for your ankles,had to say to him yes but a big dog could have your throat which one do you want ?


Ahahahaha you're genius! :-D


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> I always get told that she's got a great temperement and she has but its the bit that comes after when its she's got a great temperement for a chihuahua and that bothers me because not all chihuahuas are snappy yappy little dogs


Yeah, I'm bored with this one too. I get it all the time "Wow, they are so well behaved for Chihuahuas!" or "They must be the only Chihuahua's that aren't snippy and yappy."

I realize they are being nice and giving me a compliment and I'm so proud of my pups but... that stereotype is tiresome. I know plenty of big dogs that are crazy yappers and ill behaved. It comes down to the owners more than the dogs.


----------



## SageLee (Apr 13, 2010)

My biggest pet pet-peeve is when people leave their dogs outside all the time with no food, shade etc and leave one big bowl of water that they let the rain "naturally" replace with fresh. It drives me nuts! I've called a billion times on my neighbors and because they have a carport that means they have "shelter"...uhm hell-o rain usually goes sideways in the wind! I hate when people do nt treat their animals with the love and respect and CARE they need and deserve! I wouldn't leave my kid outside under a carport in the cold rain and i'd never give him water in a dirty glass; it's the same thing! Love your babies; furry ones included!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

SageLee said:


> My biggest pet pet-peeve is when people leave their dogs outside all the time with no food, shade etc and leave one big bowl of water that they let the rain "naturally" replace with fresh. It drives me nuts! I've called a billion times on my neighbors and because they have a carport that means they have "shelter"...uhm hell-o rain usually goes sideways in the wind! I hate when people do nt treat their animals with the love and respect and CARE they need and deserve! I wouldn't leave my kid outside under a carport in the cold rain and i'd never give him water in a dirty glass; it's the same thing! Love your babies; furry ones included!


I know what you are saying. The res dogs are often treated this way and they aren't fenced properly and don't really get fed anything just scraps. Then they end up in the shelters because they got loose and people adopt them only to treat them the same way in town, locked up in a fenced pen with a giant bowl of "rainwater" and no toys or human interaction 90% of them time... :-/


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

michele said:


> Lily doesn't yap and would never bite stupid people they have no idea about dogs.Gas man once said to me "oh thery are worse than a big dog they go for your ankles,had to say to him yes but a big dog could have your throat which one do you want ?


Yahhahahahaha tooo funny!!! Shame they don't jump high enough to get him in the goolies yahahahaha 



flippedstars said:


> Oh I hate this too! Granted Oakley is not friendly, but she is *NOT* yippy and she does *NOT* bite people (she's been known to pop a large dog or two on the nose, but they should screw off!). Trigger is as friendly and sweet as all get out because we've had the chance to socialize properly and we think Bryco will be too as we met the parents and their temperaments were great. Laurel is kinda stereotypical though, wont freaking shut up, haha, and barks like the world is ending (we've started really working to correct that in her though). People make me so grumpy. I'm having a grumpy day so this post comes from that!



It proper pee's me off beyond belief.. i feel like saying she don't but i will if you upset my dog.

OMG i proper laughed loud about Laurel.. thats so funny.. i shouldn't laugh coz i'd be going nuts i'm suprised it doesn't start the others off too.. does she have a Chi bark because they can be proper annoying if its constant coz they're so high pitched or is it deeper? Daisy only barks when someone knocks on the door like now she just went mad coz the gas man knocked and its gone from woof woof to wooooof woof howl howl woof woof so with a quick Enough she goes huf literally and then bounces around the front door..


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Laurel doesn't have a "yappy" chi bark but bark she does! Its more like a normal dog bark lol which IMO is kindof funny! Oakley really doesn't EVER bark unless she sees the cat, then she has a hayday. Trigger seems to only bark if he wants us to know there's something we should know about, and its not really a bark, its more of a hufflepuff. I was on a road trip this past weekend with the hubby and I had taken Trigger out of the car for a wee while hubby got some coffee in the shop and he came out and it was really dark and I didn't see or here him and Trigger could only see a big dark shadow and he let me know he was there. As soon as I said "okay, Trigger", though he stopped right away. I am really lucky so far with mine. Laurel's barking doesn't seem to set the others off so far luckily...b'c I hate barking! Laurel will be staring straight at you but be barking just 'coz she's worked herself up so freakin' much over it hah.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahaha poor Laurel.. maybe she just likes to chat lol.

Daisy is near enough mute.. she doesn't even do that whine.. she use to whine v quietly to wake me up in the morning or during the night if she needed a wee.. Now she doesn't bother.. she really doesn't make any noise other than when the door goes or a dog is paying no attention to her she'll bark at it to say Hey You look i'm a dog sniff my bum!! 

I find barking irritating as well tho.. theres a springer puppy at the bark called molly and she just yaps the whole time.. she doesn't stop her her owner corrects her but she stopped for me the other day.. granted was only for like 1 minute but that 1 minute was total pleasure!!


----------



## SageLee (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh I know, It's horrible and then they have the nerve to call themselves good pet owners, Pff!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Okay I have to be honest, my girls are totally part of that "yappy dog" stereotype, but it's my fault because I didn't socialize them as much as I should have. Britney will literally RUN towards people and the bark her little head off and if someone ignores her and keeps on walking, she will keep barking at them and have the nerve to follow them!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> Okay I have to be honest, my girls are totally part of that "yappy dog" stereotype, but it's my fault because I didn't socialize them as much as I should have. Britney will literally RUN towards people and the bark her little head off and if someone ignores her and keeps on walking, she will keep barking at them and have the nerve to follow them!


Hahaha it's ok, though, I mean, they *are* dogs, dogs bark. I'm lucky mine don't. It makes me laugh if a tiny dog runs up and has a fit at me.


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Mine would be people getting big breeds such as german shepards and labs and keeping them in a pen not disimalar to a rabbit run or chicken enclosure, at the very end of their garden, the furthest they could get it from the house, feed them well and walk them, but still they r living for the most part of every day in a pen, i dont like that!
Whats the point in having any dog if your not gonna let it be part of the family and spend proper time with it, imagine spending 23 hours of eveyday in ur bedroom, how boring and depressing wud that be!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> My pet peeve is the stereotype for Chi's round here.. there are few and far between i also live a in a bit Lab town.. sorry a big Chocolate lab town.. theres loads everywhere.. massive things that knock me flying in the park.. anyway today an older couple were ooing and ahhing at Daisy cooochy coo come here little dog and she goes up tail wagging like mad ears back and the man jumps back and goes oh oh oh oh does she bite EEEEK and i was like huh you just basically told my dog to come say hello.. anyway i said no she doesn't the only thing she may do is lick you to death and he went well you know all these little dogs bite.. Needless to say i walked off
> 
> I always get told that she's got a great temperement and she has but its the bit that comes after when its she's got a great temperement for a chihuahua and that bothers me because not all chihuahuas are snappy yappy little dogs


Totally agree, its Lab village here!!! LOL, Rocky is the only chihuahua in the village hahahaha! YUP the chi 'stereotype' it drives me mad!



Tiptoe said:


> Mine would be people getting big breeds such as german shepards and labs and keeping them in a pen not disimalar to a rabbit run or chicken enclosure, at the very end of their garden, the furthest they could get it from the house, feed them well and walk them, but still they r living for the most part of every day in a pen, i dont like that!
> Whats the point in having any dog if your not gonna let it be part of the family and spend proper time with it, imagine spending 23 hours of eveyday in ur bedroom, how boring and depressing wud that be!


GRRRRRR yes the makes me mad, you buy a pet to be a pet and spend time with you not stuck away somewhere by itself!!!

PEOPLE that don't pick up dog poo when out walks, makes me MAD!!!


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Im the only chi owner in my town too, unless there are some and they just never walk there chis, but its wierd how u see so little of them around and yet pets4homes is full of ads for chis for sale and loads saying sold, where are all these chis??
The labs musta ate them!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> Totally agree, its Lab village here!!! LOL, Rocky is the only chihuahua in the village hahahaha! YUP the chi 'stereotype' it drives me mad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esp. when they poo on the SIDEWALK and don't pick it up :foxes15:.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Tiptoe said:


> Im the only chi owner in my town too, unless there are some and they just never walk there chis, but its wierd how u see so little of them around and yet pets4homes is full of ads for chis for sale and loads saying sold, where are all these chis??
> The labs musta ate them!


There must be more than just me with Rocky but I never see them! They must never get walked I think. Rocky the chihuahua is very well know in the town! I go crazy if I see another toy breed getting walked, I love seeing small dogs!

Another pet hate is if Rocky is on the lead and I meet a big dog off the lead and it won't leave poor Rocky alone, keep you dog under control!!!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I never saw any chi's until I got one, now I see them everywhere. I also hate it when people don't keep their big dogs under control.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

My biggest pet peeve ...

People who keep dogs outside all the time. We have several neighbors, some with hunting dogs, some with large dogs. And they have kennels and they keep them outside ALL THE TIME. They aren't allowed in the house. Now why in the world would you have a dog that you kept outside?! They go out to feed it and water it, and they have a doghouse, etc. but they don't get to live with their family? WHAT IS THE POINT of that?! I don't understand.


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

My pet peeve is people who let their dogs run loose and use my yard as a public toilet. My neighbor is the main offender. When I take my dogs out they are ALWAYS on a lead and they are never allowed to go poo outside of our yard. If I'm taking them for a walk I make sure they go before we leave and if, by chance, they have to go again I carry baggies to pick it up. I don't bother picking it up in my own yard every time simply because...well... it is my yard. Besides even Kina being a 22 lb dog doesn't have huge piles. My neighbor, on the other hand, has a 70+ lb lab/boxer mix that leaves piles that look like elephant droppings! And he is so lazy he just opens his door and lets his dog run. I can't take Kina to go potty in our back yard anymore because it's filled with this dogs humungous "landmines'. I've told him to clean it up and keep his dog on a lead and he just ignores me or laughs it off. I'm tired of having to clean it up myself as well as having to sit by a window watching for that dog just so I can scare him away or even get a picture to use as proof for the city to do something. He must know I'm watching to! The minute I go do something else and come back I see the dog leaving my yard and another piece of toxic waste left like a parting gift. Grrrrr!!!!


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

People who don't control their dogs, large or small. I hate, hate, hate being at PetSmart with Griffin (my male border collie), who is a high level competition obedience dog, sitting politely at heel with another dog on a freakin' flexi leash runs around the end of the aisle at him. They are either barking their stupid heads off or they are big, stupid, floppy dogs that get right in his face. He then tries to be good by not looking at the other dog and remains at heel, though on occasion I see him show teeth, while the clueless owner comes up saying "oh don't worry, my dog's friendly!" or "ha ha, look at little killer trying to eat that big dog". Grrr... your dog may be friendly but you have no idea if mine is and why is is funny that your little dog is challenging a dog 10x his size?

Rant over...


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

my whole street has dogs and they all leave them barking all day outside so we have to keep our windows shut all summer so our pack doesn't start going. Most of the time they ignore it but when a dog is barking non-stop for hours even more than one on the street it cranks everyone th worng way. the SECOND my dogs bark they are in the house. 

There's a lady that lives behind me (our backyards face each other) theres a wood fence so our dogs can't see each other but her dogs are jerks and they pop out all the wooden boards so WE have to keep nailing them back together just incase THEIR dogs get into our yard that our mastiff don't trample them. We have LITERALLY talked to them 75000000000 times yet they don't care and leave their dogs outside all day and night. 

*TAKES A DEEP BREATH*


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

LOL Kristi this thread is great everyones letting off steam.

I can't stand people who have their dogs outside all the time.. i always thought a dog was meant to be part of the family no matter how big or small. Its like if your house isn't big enough to house a big dog then don't get one..


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, lots of things striking a definite chord with me here!!
I hate people who let their dogs poop and leave it, keep them outside or let them run around unneutered having pups.
Also hate holier then thou rescue folk. Its hard to admire someone when they are basically telling you that you killed a pound dog coz you bought a Chihuahua puppy! (NM the UK has about 1 Chi in rescue at any one time over the whole country!!)

Personal pet pet peeve would be the BBC. He sits on the fence (the Big Black Cat!) just out of the Chi's reach and taunts them until they are nearly wetting themselves with excitement and barking up a storm.:foxes15:Stupid BBC..


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> Wow, lots of things striking a definite chord with me here!!
> I hate people who let their dogs poop and leave it, keep them outside or let them run around unneutered having pups.
> Also hate holier then thou rescue folk. Its hard to admire someone when they are basically telling you that you killed a pound dog coz you bought a Chihuahua puppy! (NM the UK has about 1 Chi in rescue at any one time over the whole country!!)
> 
> Personal pet pet peeve would be the BBC. He sits on the fence (the Big Black Cat!) just out of the Chi's reach and taunts them until they are nearly wetting themselves with excitement and barking up a storm.:foxes15:Stupid BBC..




OMG you made me laugh.. hahahahah holier than though rescue folk.. its when they make such a big deal.. 

Them: 'Where did you get your dog from' 
Me: ' a breeder in Rochester you...'
Them: ' I rescued mine.. seriously you should rescue there are so many dogs out there that need help'
Me: 'Yeah i know but i wanted a chihuahua you find me a nice on in rescue i'll rescue it'
Them: 'Oh well how about a nice Lab'
Me: 'No no theres enough round here and I WANTED CHIHUAHUA can you say C H I H U A H U A'

Hahaha poo's annoy me too.. especially outside my daughters school no need. Daisy pooed there yesterday i picked it up and binned it.. not hard to do really


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Personal pet pet peeve would be the BBC. He sits on the fence (the Big Black Cat!) just out of the Chi's reach and taunts them until they are nearly wetting themselves with excitement and barking up a storm.:foxes15:Stupid BBC..


HAHAHAHA our neighbors leave their cat out all the time and it sits its fat ol butt on our porch taunting Oakley (the others don't care). She is so distraught by the cat, genuinely concerned why its on her porch. We are trying to teach her its OK but at the same time I think she can tell it annoys us too! We even bamboo fenced our porch and the evil creature climbs it. 



Daisydoo said:


> OMG you made me laugh.. hahahahah holier than though rescue folk.. its when they make such a big deal..
> 
> Them: 'Where did you get your dog from'
> Me: ' a breeder in Rochester you...'
> ...


AHHHHH yes, exactly! There are never chis in rescue here, I volunteer at one and never ever ever see them, sometimes mixes though. But at the same time I also want well bred little chis and even then you can get a chi that's gonna be 8-9 lbs like Trigger he he he =0) 

I clip little doggie poo bags in their small plastic holder to the handle of the leash that way they're always handy.

Oakley chooses to poo in the most inappropriate places lol, like in the middle of a crosswalk in front of oncoming traffic stopped at a light...I was mortified...but desperately glad I had those lil baggies LOL. BAD GIRL!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Lately i have seen a load of dog poo laying on the streets around here, it's gettin beyond a joke!!
Lazy good for nothin dog owners, how long does it take to bag it and bin it eh!!
When i first brought the girls home one of my neighbours was coming out the building as we were goin in and noticed that i had 2 dogs now.
Then he spotted a mahoosive poo just on the curb and said that wasnt them was it?
I was like excuse me? em no i pick up crap thanks, and anyway like that coulda came from my wee ones, more like a bloomin newfoundland!!
Cheeky so and so!!
I felt like sayin, shutit or your goin face first into it! 

He is a big gossipin girls blouse though at the best of times.
We had a powercut a while back, and it only affected certain flats, his wasnt one of them, yet there he was sitting with me and the neighbours on the stairs tryin to get the latest juicy goss. lol
Sad big wumen!! haha!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> HAHAHAHA our neighbors leave their cat out all the time and it sits its fat ol butt on our porch taunting Oakley (the others don't care). She is so distraught by the cat, genuinely concerned why its on her porch. We are trying to teach her its OK but at the same time I think she can tell it annoys us too! We even bamboo fenced our porch and the evil creature climbs it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha poor Oakley and the mean old cat.. Daisy torments my friends 18 year old cat.. and doesn't understand why she won't play with her.. she gets hissed at, swiped at so Daisy play bounces and yaps so loudly.. then Jasper comes over and starts barking at the cat to leave his 'bitch' alone. funny

I have poo bags in every item of clothing i own



Terri said:


> Lately i have seen a load of dog poo laying on the streets around here, it's gettin beyond a joke!!
> Lazy good for nothin dog owners, how long does it take to bag it and bin it eh!!
> When i first brought the girls home one of my neighbours was coming out the building as we were goin in and noticed that i had 2 dogs now.
> Then he spotted a mahoosive poo just on the curb and said that wasnt them was it?
> ...


LOL i would have said not mine you sure its not your poo? Seriously some people are so dumb..


----------

